# I bought raw sunflower seeds, oops!



## luvs (May 16, 2009)

now any ways to toast, & or flavor them..... thanks, luv, luvs


----------



## HMGgal (May 16, 2009)

I like the sweetness of them raw.  I bake them into bread; I also throw them into coleslaw (cabbage, carrots, purple cabbage, parsely) with poppyseed dressing.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 16, 2009)

Here you go, luvs....How to Roast Sunflower Seeds | eHow.com


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2009)

yum, i love coleslaw! those little sunflower seeds with it sound great! thanks!!


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2009)

& thanks, karen, i missed your post by a second. i'm gonna read it now. 

just read it, i'm roasting mine with garlic powder/seasalt, i bought one container got another for $0
so i've plenty to season! thanks again, guys.


----------



## fahriye (May 17, 2009)

luvs said:


> now any ways to toast, & or flavor them..... thanks, luv, luvs



Hi, If I am short of time I just roast them under the grill or in a non stick pan on the hob, stiring all the time. It is very quick to do and ready in no time. You have to watch it though when using the grill, it is quick and careful not to burn.


----------



## snack_pack85 (May 17, 2009)

have you ever used sunflower seeds to make pesto? it is delicious and nutty. i like it on pesto chicken pizza.


----------



## bethzaring (May 17, 2009)

when I want to toast sunflower seeds for a savory dish, I first make BACON.  After I pour off the bacon grease to save, I toast the sunflower seeds in the skillet with the bacon residue grease, takes about five minutes, keep pushing the seeds around the skillet...on medium heat.....then they taste just like BACON.


----------

